

Ask HN: Kneeling Chairs? - nebo

Has anyone had any bad experiences with kneeling chairs? I'm looking into them as a way to alleviate the long days of sitting, and I'm not sure if I'm missing the 'balance' or there are only positives to see.
======
chipsy
I've been experiementing with changes in sitting position. Regular chairs do
something to my blood pressure that I don't like. I've read that kneeling
chairs may actually be harmful.

In the last few days I started using the full lotus position as my "regular"
sitting position. It has a centuries-long track record of enabling one to sit
comfortably for long periods, so I think it's a more likely candidate than
most "alternatives" out there. Just a matter of getting the workspace adapted
to it and getting used to how it feels. I'm cheating a bit using my bed as a
backrest, and propping my computer on the rounded footrest of my regular stool
chair.

------
pedoh
I've used them, and yoga balls, and I've discarded them and gone back to a
chair. I'd recommend looking into a standing desk; I've heard great things
about working while standing.

